# 

## Maciek0468

Witam, szybkie pytanie odnośnie monitoringu. Ile może kosztować średniej klasy monitoring zewnętrzny dzialający 24h w skład którego wchodzą: 4 kamery, rejestrator (nagrania z czterech kamer przechowywane do 1 tygodnia), 4x czujnik ruchu na noc, 3x halogen na noc. 

Nie chcę teraz szczegółowej oceny co mi potrzeba. Zależy mi na ustaleniu ile to może kosztować. Sprzęt średniej klasy. Najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości. Bez szajsu, wolę od początku wiedzieć ile niż później kląć na gówniany sprzęt.

Jedna kamera do bramy wjazdowej, druga na prostokątny wąski plac. Dwie kamery na podłóżny parking 40m. Brama stale podświetlona, pozostałe miejsca zintegrowałbym z czujnikami i halogenami. Praca w nocy po wykryciu ruchu (włącza się nagrywanie kamer i halogeny) za dnia non-stop.

Wiem, że są kamery na poczerwień, mogą być jeśli godne. Halogeny chciałbym mieć, tak czy siak bo, światło działałoby odstraszająco.

Moja wiedza jest zerowa pytam ekspertów, osoby zorientowane - czyli Was  :Smile: 

Jakie mogą być koszty takiej inwestycji?
Z góry b. dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

----------


## witu102

Kamera 350-400zł za sztukę, rejestrator około 1000zł, co do reszty to nie do końca wiem o co dokładnie chodzi...

----------


## gentoonx

> Kamera 350-400zł za sztukę, rejestrator około 1000zł, co do reszty to nie do końca wiem o co dokładnie chodzi...


co daje taka kamera za 350-400zł? Oprócz dobrego samopoczucia oczywiście.

jak dalekiej identyfikacji można się na niej spodziewać? w jakich warunkach? a w nocy?

----------


## witu102

a czy "identyfikacja" jako taka jest w ogóle w naszym pięknym kraju uznawana za dowód?? co daje kamera za 400zł ot choćby podgląd co się dzieje na działce, czy brama jest otwarta czy pies kręci się po ogrodzie...domowy monitoring długo jeszcze nie będzie materiałem dowodowym w jakiejkolwiek sprawie, byle adwokacina obali taki dowód, bo rejestrator nie ma atestu, bo kamery były montowane przez firmę X, a na końcu przecież do dysku rejestratora mamy dostęp więc i tak możemy w nagranych na niego plikach manipulować....wydaje mi się, że rolą monitoringu wokół domu nie jest robienie włamywaczom zdjęć paszportowych ale ich odstraszenie.

----------


## Crisiano

> ....wydaje mi się, że rolą monitoringu wokół domu nie jest robienie włamywaczom zdjęć paszportowych ale ich odstraszenie.


Odstraszenie i zniechęcenie do dewastacji, kradzieży lub ciekawości. Tak samo jak alarm.
No ale ludzie myślą inaczej. Twierdza z domu i redundancja. Pytanie tylko po co?

----------


## Crisiano

> Jakie mogą być koszty takiej inwestycji?


od ok. 2 tys zł. do ...

----------


## dendrytus

> co daje taka kamera za 350-400zł? Oprócz dobrego samopoczucia oczywiście.
> 
> jak dalekiej identyfikacji można się na niej spodziewać? w jakich warunkach? a w nocy?


Cieszę się, że i na forum muratora mamy kolejnego zadowolonego klienta z kamer Samsunga Techwin  WiseNet 3

----------


## Maanniutek

Powiem tak  kamera średniej klasy 1,3 MPix IP ok 600 pln netto szt do tego rej na 4 kamery ok 900 pln netto szt + dysk 2TB ok 340pln  + switch poe 4 porty 180 pln netto

----------


## adam_mk

Ile to może kosztować?

Tyle ile jesteś skłonny za to zapłacić a zaoferuje Ci za tę sumę nieco mniej niż połowę Twoich wymagań.

Adam M.

----------


## Maanniutek

też dobrze powiedziane  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Ile to MUSI kosztować?

Porównywalnie z wartością informacji, jakie chcesz otrzymać!
Duże wymagania - duży koszt.
I... ZERO gwarancji wiecznego działania.

Adam M.

----------


## Maanniutek

co do wiecznego działania powiem Ci ja miałem takiego klienta z którym rozmowa o konserwacji wyglądała tak przytoczę tylko jego zdanie " nie po to zapłaciłem tyle kasy za sprzęt żeby on mógł mi się zepsuć, konserwacje są niepotrzebne ponieważ drogie sprzęty się nie psują ani nie brudzą bo sa na to odporne"  dodam że jest to właściciel kilku stacji benzynowych a chodziło o kamery na tych właśnie stacjach  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Może się zna na prowadzeniu stacji benzynowej, ale na kamerach się nie zna!
Centuś jakiś...
Wiesz, ze radzić można tylko "mądremu księciu"...

Adam M.

----------


## kowalt

Cena uzależniona będzie od sprzętu na jaki się zdecydujesz. Czy ma być to monitoring oparty kamery IP a sygnał ma być puszczany przez wi-fi - czyli np model LC-315 IP Mpix P2P (cena około 550 zł) - specyfikacja: http://www.kamery.pl/karta_lc-315-mpix-p2p.pdf . Kamery mogą być obsłużone przez router wifi, obraz może być zapisywany na podłączony do niego dysk. Możesz także podglądać co się dzieje w danym pomieszczeniu przez net. Myślę, że te 2-3 tys zł trzeba szykować.

----------


## Lopez_Marino

Cena monitoringu rzeczywiście zależy od tego, co chcecie w tym monitoringu mieć. Na stronce http://deltavideo.pl/  jest do wypełnienia ankieta, która pozwoli w przybliżeniu określić koszt. Wycenę ta akurat firma na terenie Warszawy robi za darmo, więc warto sprawdzić u specjalistów. Kamera kamerce nierówna, a działka działce, wiadomo.

----------

